# Siri ne marche pas...



## jrm5 (3 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

J'essaie désespérément de lancer Siri sur la nouvelle Apple tv mais je n'y arrive pas.
Quand je vais dans les réglages. L'option est grisée, je peux pas la changer sur "oui".

Quelqu'un aurait une idée pour y remédier?
Merci d'avance


----------



## aurique (3 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour , 

ne serais pas en Belgique ?? 

Si oui , lis ça


----------



## squall23 (7 Février 2016)

Bonsoir,

si tu as ce problème tu es surement belge comme moi lol  malheureusement oui Siri ne fonctionne pas pour la Belgique car après avoir passé 45 min au téléphone avec apple on me sort comme réponse ( on doit encore affiné Siri pour la version néerlandais donc voilà pourquoi on attend toujours Siri) 
Normalement ça sera dispo dans la prochaine MAJR.


----------

